# My new revolver



## draak (May 28, 2011)

My wife has 2 revolvers. A Ruger single 6 and a Taurus 357. I have 5 autos. A 22, a 380, two 9mm and a 45. When we go shooting, she likes to shoot the 357 and I like shooting my Beretta 92F. I found that I enjoyed shooting her 357 just as much as my Beretta. So, seeing that I have a birthday coming up, (number 76) I decided to buy myself an early birthday present. I bought a S & W 686 with a 4" barrel. Looking forward to going to the range. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes Sir,The 686 is a very nice pistol.:smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have the blued version, the 586 and you should love yours.... the trigger action is one of the best in the business (comparable to the python) in my opinion


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday ! And have fun with your new smith they are nice.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A fine choice!

Happy B-day, too!


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I went to the range today to try out my S&W 686. I had 3 1/2 boxes of ammo in my range bag. Figured I would shoot a box, just to see how the gun handled. It was like potato chips. You can't eat just one. I shot all 3 1/2 boxes. What a fine shooting revolver. The best trigger I have ever experienced.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I just picked up a 2nd hand 6" 686p recently and haven't been able to make it to the range yet. With just a couple of test dry fires I was blown away with the SA trigger pull. All I could say was WOW!:mrgreen: If it shoots as well as I hear they do, I'm going to have to pick up another die set to reload this cal with. Darn the luck..... ha!


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Well Happy Birthday And Glad you like the Smith they are very fine firearms and I Will be the first to say Nutting wrong with a wheel gun I carry a small 2 inch snubbie 357 mag all the time Love it I have a snubbie 38 spl and a 4 inch smith model 28 love em all now if I just can figure out how to carry them all lol.

JBarL


----------

